# persistent cough



## Tank's Mom (Feb 22, 2012)

Tank is a 2-1/2 year blue pitt, I have had him since October, we have made numerous visits to the vet because of a presistant cough, he sounds like he his smoker's cough. Originally the vet said kennel cough, we treated him the cough went away for maybe 2 weeks, then it started back, again another trip to the vet another round of antibiotics, steriods, breath treatment, cough stopped for a few weeks then started again, we generally see the vet about every 3 weeks for the same problem. We have another appointment with the vet in the morning, I'm sure we are headed for more antibiotics, steriods etc., the last visit the vet said that he sees this type of issue with blue pits, is this something common? Is there something I can be doing at home to help prevent this? Other then the cough he seems fine, no fever, eats well, activity level is good. Any suggestions


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Some vets like to fall back on the, "it must be because he's blue" excuse. Bad breeding not color would be a cause. My suggestion would be to locate a vet who may specialize in respritory function. It may be asthma. Animals can get it too. There are some vets who do holistic treatments as well. Yellow pages and a phone are gonig to be your weapons in this battle. Call around until you find one, or someone referrs you to one. That's what I would do. I hope Tank feels better soon.


----------



## Tank's Mom (Feb 22, 2012)

I will start checking the other vets in this area. I have never owned a pit before (man have I been missing out), and really had no idea if this was a condition common in the breed as the doctor suggested or if I should be looking for better care for my baby.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I have looked and looked and around me there is no real "expert" on pit type dogs vet in my area. I just shoot for the nicest one and find one that acknowledges that I am educated too. If I don't like what my Dr says, I tell her no. She reworks a different idea. I'm paying her to figure it out, but if I know it's not right she'll look for a different answer. Look for that vet. The one that is SURE of what they know, not make random guesses and blamming. Respiratory infections should not be common in any dog who was bred to have endurance of any kind. You don't necessarily have to find a new vet for everything, just someone with more knowledge with the issue you are having for a second opinion. I hope you find someone who can help you. Perhaps if you post your location someone in the area on here might be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Has he been checked for heartworm? Coughing can be a sign of that also. The only thing that seems to be common with the blue dogs is skin issues and allergies but I have seen many dogs in general with allergies these days due to chemicals and different crap they are exposed to. I hope it's nothing serious but I would seek a different vets opinion. Antibiotics and steroids are only a temporary cure and all that stuff does is weaken the immune system and steroids can be especially hard on the body.


----------



## Tank's Mom (Feb 22, 2012)

I am in Polk County Florida, and will be searching for a new vet. The vet I used with my last dog has retired so I choose this vet because I knew girls that worked in his office, at this point I'm just not happy with all the medications that he keeps putting my poor guy on. So if anyone knows of someone in this area that would be wonderful.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Has he been checked for heartworm? Coughing can be a sign of that also. The only thing that seems to be common with the blue dogs is skin issues and allergies but I have seen many dogs in general with allergies these days due to chemicals and different crap they are exposed to. I hope it's nothing serious but I would seek a different vets opinion. Antibiotics and steroids are only a temporary cure and all that stuff does is weaken the immune system and steroids can be especially hard on the body.


:goodpost: was thinking heart worm too , but clint has a valid point too could be a respiratory disease or asthma. You dont need a vet who specializes in pit bulls just one that specializes or has extensive experience with respiratory issues. Even just trying another vet to start see if a 2nd opinion can come up with a different answer or solution.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Here's a pretty good website I found about coughing in dogs. If it's not going away with antibiotics then I would assume there is more to it than just kennel cough. It could be a sign of serious health issues but it could also be an allergy to something he is inhaling. Remember dogs are lower to the ground than us so when we use chemical cleaners around our homes and on our rugs it could affect them differently than they do us. I have to be careful with what I use around my home and only use natural products or make my own cleaners with essential oils. Here's the link 
Coughing in Dogs | Why is My Dog Coughing?


----------



## Tank's Mom (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorry I didn't answer the heartworm question, but yes he has been checked for heartworms and is on a preventative. He looks wonderful, he is eating well, he does not seem to be feeling bad, its just the cough, which has got to be miserable but you couldn't tell it from his behavior. I don't use chemicals to clean in my house, I have a solution I make which is basically vinegar, alcohol, and a drop of dawn dishwashing soap. I do live in an area surrounded by Orange trees, which could be causing a problem.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm sure it's probably a bit of a drive, but my friend in Riverview goes to Care Animal Hospital in Brandon. 511 E Bloomingdale Ave They aren't afraid to refer you to a specialist if they can't do the job. She said any of the Drs there are good but especially Ducet, Wood, and Kane.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Tank's Mom (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't think that is to far actually, maybe 1-1/2 from where I'm at. Thank you


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

If you don't mind a far drive, my vet is in Rockledge, FL Coastal animal Hospital and Wellness Center.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

> Dogs "catch" kennel cough when they inhale bacteria or virus particles into their respiratory tract. This tract is normally lined with a coating of mucus that traps infectious particles, but there are a number of factors that can weaken this protection and make dogs prone to kennel cough infection, which results in inflammation of the larynx (voice box) and trachea (windpipe).
> 
> These factors include:
> 
> ...


You said the cough went away with the treatment. Just like in humans, you can get rid of the flu, but 2-10 weeks later, if you are exposed again, or live in the infected surrounding, you will be infected/affected once again.

I would consider bleaching the area your dog habitizes the most. Just like when someone disinfects an area against parvo.

I am no vet, so you can disregard my info if youd like.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Chagas disease
calcium build up in the lungs
parasitic infection
fungal infection

Kennel cough seems like a much more educated response because like in humans coughing is caused by foreign material trying to enter the body. 

The vet might also be milking you for money.

Can you please provide more side effects the dog is experiencing, lethargic? There is so much illnesses that cause coughing.

I am no vet/popularhealthguy, so you can disregard this if youd like.


----------

